# Need a detailer in France



## kcsun

I need a detailer to clean my new car
department 31 or 32

near Boulogne-sur-gesse
France

kc


----------



## Junior Bear

Pay for the trip and ill come over!


----------



## antowens

Junior Bear said:


> Pay for the trip and ill come over!


Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## kcsun

hehe :lol:


----------



## Titanium Htail

You may find one here...

http://www.esthauto.com/

John Tht. :thumb:


----------



## kcsun

Thanks John, think I have found someone now

kc


----------

